# Emerald Coast Redfish Club Feb. 26th in Panama City



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

*Hey Guys,*

*Emerald Coast Redfish Club is starting off the season on Saturday Feb. 26th in beautiful Panama City Florida.*

*ECRC offers a highly competitive inshore tournament for those interested in a fun filled local inshore tournament trail!*

*I'm proud to announce Emerald Coast Redfish Clubs first tournament will be:

REDFISH MARTI GRA!!!!!!!!

Tournament will be held in downtown St. Andrews in conjunction with the St. Andrews Marti Gra festival!

Launch will be at Panama City's City Marina. Check in starts at 5:15 am with launch at 6:15 am.

Weigh in will be held in the Yacht Basin at the Shrimp Boat restaurant, which is beside St. Andrews Marina. St. Andrews Marina is approximately 1 mile west of launch point at City Marina. 
*


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

what is your web adress?


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

http://theredfishclub.com

It is in the process of getting up-dated at this time.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Launch site posted!!!


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

*5 days to go and then. . . BLAST OFF!!!!!! 2011 Season Begins!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck Capt. Wade.. hope yall have a banner season,, tite lines


----------

